# Mẫu thiết kế nhà 3 gian đẹp



## sông trà

_Cuộc sống ngày càng hiện đại thì con người cũng có xu hướng tìm đến những hoài cổ. Hiện nay rất nhiều gia đinh lựa chọn thiết kế nhà theo kiểu truyền thống như nhà 3 gian. Kiểu nhà này vừa mang đến sự thuận tiện trong sinh hoạt lại giữ được vẻ đẹp mộc mạc, gần gũi của người Việt Nam. Vì vậy, để đáp ứng nhu cầu của gia chủ hiện đại, những mẫu thiết kế nhà 3 gian đẹp vẫn có những cách tân mới mẻ để phù hợp với tính thẩm mỹ hiện đại mà vẫn đảm bảo không phá vỡ những nét truyền thống vốn có._






Nhà 3 gian là gì? Vì sao nhà 3 gian lại được ưa chuộng đến vậy?

► Nhà 3 gian có thể hiểu đơn giản là kiểu nhà chia thành 3 gian phòng. Gian giữa gọi là gian chính để làm nơi thờ cúng tổ tiên.. Đây cũng là gian nhà có diện tích rộng nhất và sang trọng nhất. Nhà 3 gian được coi là biểu tượng quan trọng và cổ xưa trong văn hóa làng quê Việt. Điểm nổi bật của kiểu nhà này chính là phần mái nhô ra ngoài. Nhà 3 gian thường có thiết kế ấn tượng, không tốn diện tích và chi phí mà vẫn mang đến sự ấm cúng, gắn kết giữa các thành viên.

► Lý do mẫu thiết kế nhà 3 gian đẹp lại được ưa chuộng

+ Nội thất và cấu trúc của nhà 3 gian thường có sự ăn khớp với nhau. Hầu như chúng ta sẽ không thể tìm thấy chi tiết thừa thãi nào. Đây chính là điều mà những ngôi nhà cổ truyền thể hiện được nét đẹp đặc trưng không thể thay thế.

+ Bên cạnh đó, các công trình nhà 3 gian thường thể hiện được tính kiến tạo, sự hiểu biết về đặc tính nội thất của gia chủ. Điều này sẽ giúp tạo sự gắn kết của các thành phần trong không gian một cách hợp lý, hài hòa nhất.

+ Ngoài ra, nhà 3 gian là một công trình kiến trúc về gỗ thời xưa nhưng hiện nay sẽ được cách tân và cải tiến. Những ngôi nhà truyền thống được xây hiện nay đều thể hiện sự kết hợp giữa cổ điển và hiện đại để đáp ứng nhu cầu của người dùng và phù hợp với lối sống hiện nay.

+ Nhờ kết cấu đơn giản, không phức tạp giúp việc thi công xây dựng nhanh chóng. Vì thế mà đây là thiết kế đặc trưng cho làng quê Việt vì tiết kiệm chi phí và thời gian tối đa cho gia đình mà vẫn có được một không gian sống ấm cúng, tuyệt vời cùng gia đình.





Đặc điểm thiết kế nhà 3 gian truyền thống

► Xét về ngoại thất, điểm nổi bật nhất của ngôi nhà chính là phần mái ngói. Mái ngói là những viên gạch ngói được xếp ngay ngắn, chỉn chu theo hình sóng lượn giúp ngôi nhà mang đậm nét mộc mạc, gần gũi. 

► Xét về công năng, gian giữa được bày trí trang trọng nhất với hệ thống cửa gỗ rộng rãi được dùng để làm gian thờ kết hợp phòng khách. Hai gian chái bên cạnh sẽ có cửa phụ riêng, thường được dùng làm phòng ngủ hay phòng dành cho khách khi ghé thăm. Nổi bật nhất và cũng là đặc trưng riêng chỉ có ở nhà 3 gian chính là mái và hiên nhà. Bao quanh nhà sẽ có phần mái hiên được làm bằng gạch ngói hoặc gỗ giúp che chắn mưa gió, bảo vệ ngôi nhà khỏi những tác động từ bên ngoài, đồng thời cũng giúp việc sinh hoạt của gia đình bên trong nhà được thoải mái nhất.

► Mang đậm những nét truyền thống cũng như đáp ứng được nhu cầu của người xưa là sống gần gũi giữa nhiều thế hệ trong một gia đình, vì thế mà không gian nhà ba gian thiếu đi sự riêng tư. Dù trong một ngôi nhà nhưng giữa các không gian sinh hoạt chung và sinh hoạt riêng tư như phòng ngủ lại thường không có vách ngăn cố định. Chính điều đó đã thôi thúc các kiến trúc sư hiện đại không ngừng tìm tòi, phát triển thiết kế nhà 3 gian 2 chái truyền thống thành những mẫu thiết kế tân tiến, đáp ứng nhu cầu, xu hướng hiện nay hơn.

>> Xem ngay : Mẫu thiết kế biệt thự đẹp nhất hiện nay

Kiến trúc nhà 3 gian hiện đại 

_*Dù thiết kế nhà 3 gian xưa cũ rất đẹp nhưng vẫn tiềm ẩn nhiều nhược điểm. Tuy nhiên, cũng sẽ có những thay đổi nhất định để phù hợp với sự thay đổi của xu hướng thời đại.*_

- Bố cục nhà vẫn bao gồm 1 gian giữa và 2 chái bên cạnh, có thể kết hợp cảnh quan sân vườn để gần gũi với thiên nhiên giúp gia đình có được cảm giác thoải mái, thư giãn.

- Mái thái đã khắc phục toàn bộ nhược điểm của mái ngói. Mái thái có khả năng chống nóng, chống ồn cực tốt nên ngôi nhà luôn thông thoáng, mát mẻ. Hơn nữa, mái thái có thể xây dựng theo 3 cách kết hợp với việc kèo mái, xây rui mèn bê tông đảm bảo chắc chắn, kết cấu mái cũng kín đáo hơn.

- Hình thức mái linh hoạt hơn với dáng mái lệch, chéo hoặc mái bằng tùy theo mong muốn, sở thích của gia chủ. Các vật liệu xây dựng hiện đại hơn với cửa có thể lấy được ánh sáng từ tự nhiên vào trong không gian sống ba gian

- Hình khối nhà 3 gian hiện đại khỏe khoắn, tinh tế hơn lại đảm bảo đầy đủ tiện nghi, đáp ứng được nhu cầu từ gia đình

Mẫu thiết kế nhà 3 gian đẹp vạn người mê

Mẫu 1: Nhà 3 gian 2 chái ghi dấu trong lòng người Việt mới thiết kế mái đỏ ấn tượng với không gian sống 160m2, công ty xây dựng và thiết kế nhà 3 gian đẹp Thế Giới Nhà cũng rất khéo léo lồng ghép những đặc trưng cơ bản nhất của một thiết kế truyền thống. Vẫn là những nét độc đáo với gian giữa sang trọng cùng 2 chái nổi bật, thiết kế nhà 3 gian truyền thống này còn được đan cài những hình khối hiện đại giúp không gian tinh tế hơn. 





Mẫu 2: Chiêm ngưỡng thiết kế nhà 3 gian 2 tầng mang đậm nét truyền thống mà vẫn không kém phần hiện đại đã khiến bao người trầm trồ. Thiết kế 2 tầng không chỉ đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình mà còn phù hợp với nhiều địa điểm xây dựng khác nhau. Thiết kế nhà thành phố cũng cũng học tập thiết kế nhà 3 gian truyền thống ấn tượng. Vẫn đảm bảo đủ 3 gian mà bố cục, kết cấu cũng như nguyên vật liệu xây dựng lại hiện đại, tiên tiến vô cùng.





Mẫu 3: Ngắm nhìn thiết kế nhà 3 gian hiện đại với hệ mái thái màu xám đậm. Mặt tiền ngôi nhà còn được điểm xuyết với lam chắn nắng giúp bảo vệ ngôi nhà cũng như tăng tính thẩm mỹ, tạo được hiệu ứng bóng đổ giúp không gian sống tuyệt đẹp.





_*Trên đây là những mẫu thiết kế nhà 3 gian đẹp nhất hiện nay mà công ty xây dựng và thiết kế nhà 3 gian đẹp Thế Giới Nhà giới thiệu. Chúc gia chủ sẽ lựa chọn được một thiết kế nhà 3 gian truyền thống hoàn hảo về ngoại thất lẫn nội thất. Nếu có bất cứ thắc mắc gì về thiết kế, xây dựng nhà 3 gian, đừng ngần ngại liên hệ với Thế Giới Nhà công ty xây dựng và thiết kế nhà 3 gian đẹp*_ _*để kiến trúc sư giàu kinh nghiệm tư vấn miễn phí khi xây nhà!*_

*Công Ty Thế Giới Nhà

Địa chỉ:   *  210 đường số 3, Phường 9, Quận Gò Vấp, TP. HCM 

*Hotline:* *0934 799 068

Mail:  * thegioinha2020@gmail.com

*Website:* *thegioinha.net.vn*


----------

